# Civil Service Status after Resignation



## bap27 (Jun 28, 2003)

Question for anyone that can help. If you resign from a civil service department do you still have any civil service status? Or are you dead from any list?


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Your civil service status is gone! I resigned long ago from a "civil service" community for an attempt at the MSP. The only thing that is kept is your retirement in whatever system you are in...If you are thinking of going to another agency, I would strongly suggest requesting a "Leave of Absence." Something I learned the hard way...


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

I believe that the last MSP RTT had a few guys that took the "leave of absence" route with their civil service Departments. After a few weeks they were all back with their civil service communities / I guess its the smart way to go job security wise.


----------

